# Welcher IDE RAID Controller?

## chantalis

Moin zusammen,

Ich will einen Rechner (P4 mit 2000GHz) mit einem IDE RAID Controller (2x 80 GB als RAID 1, sprich spiegeln) versehen und darauf

Gentoo mit den Gentoo-Sources-2.6.11-rX or higher installieren.

Kann jemand einen qualitativen sehr guten RAID Controller empfehlen, der auf jeden Fall problemlos unterstütztz wird?

Gruß

Daniel

EDIT: Ja, ja RAID 0 ist das Zusammenfassen von HDs. Schande über mein Haupt  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## CHs

Nimm einen von 3ware.

----------

## 76062563

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> 2x 80 GB als RAID 0, sprich spiegeln

 

RAID 0 ist nicht gespiegelt, das wäre RAID 1.

edit: @slick  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## slick

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> ...als RAID 0, sprich spiegeln...

 

RAID 0 =/= spiegeln! http://www.tecchannel.de/hardware/708/3.html

EDIT: @ 76062563, Arg! Sekunden schneller  :Wink: 

----------

## bbgermany

wenn es echte ide-platten sind und du nicht soviel geld investieren möchtest/kannst, dann highpoint 454, ansonsten wenn es sata platten sind, dann den highpoint rocket raid rocketraid 1544. da hast du wenigstens die möglichkeit später noch auf raid5 zu gehen (bei beiden).

----------

## chantalis

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

> wenn es echte ide-platten sind und du nicht soviel geld investieren möchtest/kannst, dann highpoint 454, ansonsten wenn es sata platten sind, dann den highpoint rocket raid rocketraid 1544. da hast du wenigstens die möglichkeit später noch auf raid5 zu gehen (bei beiden).

 

Merci vielmals für den Tip. Hab mir jetzt den highpoint 454 zugelegt und stoße, wie sollte es auch anders sein,

auf das Problem, das der RAID Controller nicht von der liveCD 2005.0 erkannt wird.

Habe das LiveSystem mit den optionen "doataraid" gestartet.

Funzt aber net. Ich sehe nur die 4 einzelnen Festplatte, aber nicht das "/dev/ataraid/disc0/disc "

wie es eiegntlich sein sollte.

Hat jemand noch einen guten Tip?

Gruß

Daniel

----------

## LL0rd

ohohohohoh........... Highpoint=am falschen Ende sparen  :Wink:  Lieber ein echtes HW Raid, dass ein Paar  teuerer ist...

bei nem 3ware wäre es doch so einfach gewesen.....  :Wink:  Man steckt das ding rein, schließt die Platten an und freut sich unter linux über eine /dev/sdx  Platte. 

Hast du schonmal andere Boot CDs ausprobiert? http://shark.nauticaltech.com/~lxnay/Gentoo-RR4-LiveCD-2.30.iso die z.B. oder Knoppix?

----------

## chantalis

Warum sollte der RAID Controller von Highpoint kein HW RAID sein. Die Platine die im Motherboard steckt ist für mich als alles andere als SOFT  :Question: 

Das scheint hier öfters im Forum zu kursieren das ertwaige Controller (Controller = Hardware) zu angeblichen Software RAIDs

mutieren.

Ausserdem sind " Paar  teuerer" = ca. 150  für eine gleichwertigen Controller mit gleicher funktionalität.

Aber dennoch danke für die Links  :Wink: 

----------

## LL0rd

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> BeitragVerfasst am: Mi Jun 08, 2005 4:34 am    Titel:
> 
> Warum sollte der RAID Controller von Highpoint kein HW RAID sein. Die Platine die im Motherboard steckt ist für mich als alles andere als SOFT 

 

Echte HW Raids haben die supertolle Eigenschaft das System nicht zu belasten. Die Systeme sind vom Betriebssystem nicht abhängig. Das ist ein echtes HW Raid. So, wie du es behauptest, könntest du ja eigentlich auch einen IDE Controller nehmen und da ganz groß RAID CONTROLLER draufschreiben. Du hast ja selbst gesehen, dass du die Platten auch einzeln ansprechen kannst, und genau das ist der Beweis, dass es kein echtes HW Raid ist.

 *Quote:*   

> Ausserdem sind " Paar  teuerer" = ca. 150  für eine gleichwertigen Controller mit gleicher funktionalität. 

 

Der Highpoint Controller, den du hast, kostet ca. 100

Der 3Ware Escalade 7006-2 2 kostet 109 

9 Unterschied und 2 IDE Steckplätze, die du sowieso (momentan) nicht benötigst......

----------

## bbgermany

ein softWARE raid machen die onboard raid controller von highpoint promise und wie sie alle heißen nicht. es ist ein sogenanntes softraid. ich denke das kommt daher, dass diese controller keinen eigenen cache etc haben. die pci karte mit der raid5 unterstützung ist hingegen ein echter HARDWARERAID-Controller. gleichwertig einem 3ware whatoever!

und wenn man den richtigen treiber (den von highpoint) zum laufen gebracht hat, dann hat man auch ein ordentliches device mit dem man arbeiten kann (/dev/sdXX)

----------

## thrashed

habe bei meinen homeserver den 3WARE 7006-2 im einsatz.

bis jetzt nur gute erfahrung  :Smile: 

----------

## LL0rd

@bbgermany

sorry, aber wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich einen Controller auf das Boad Packe oder den einfach reinstecke. Demzufolge wäre ein Darwincontrol Controller auch ein echtes Raid.

Seit 3 Jahren habe ich 3ware Controller im Einsatz. Bisher hatte ich auch keine Probleme damit.

----------

## chantalis

Ich habe einen RAID Controller mit 4 Channel und das Gegenstück von 3 WARE kostet 242 (und paar zerquetschte)

(Wie gesagt mit absl. gleichwertiger Funktionalität)

Ich habe jetzt 4 Platten im Einsatz, die ich auch gerne und um die bester Perfomance zu erreichen, jeweils alleine an einem Channel angeschlossen haben möchte. Und das die Platten einzelnt erkannt werden ist ein reines treiber problem, mehr nicht und kein Beweis das es sich um eine Software RAID handelt  :Exclamation: 

Und nur weil ich ein wenig Treiber-Arbeit leisten muß, gebe ich nicht 142 (und paar zerquetschte) mehr aus!  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## chantalis

 *LL0rd wrote:*   

> @bbgermany
> 
> sorry, aber wo ist denn der Unterschied, ob ich einen Controller auf das Boad Packe oder den einfach reinstecke. Demzufolge wäre ein Darwincontrol Controller auch ein echtes Raid.
> 
> Seit 3 Jahren habe ich 3ware Controller im Einsatz. Bisher hatte ich auch keine Probleme damit.

 

Als kleine Einführung sei auf die Wikipedia verwiesen

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID

...

RAID-Systeme erfordern bei der Einrichtung durch Systemverwalter mehr Aufwand, während sie sich für Benutzer nicht von herkömmlichen Massenspeichern unterscheiden und können durch Controller mit RAID-Funktionalität (Hardware-RAID) oder auf konventionellen Controllern mit speziellen Treibern (Software-RAID) realisiert werden.

...

----------

## Anarcho

So wie ich das sehe ist der Unterschied zwischen Hardware- und Softwareraidcontroller der, das bei Hardware-RAID der Controller nen Chip draufhat, der das ganze managed.

Im Gegensatz dazu steckt die Funktionalität bei Software-RAID im Treiber und es wird somit die CPU für die RAID-Funktionalität verwendet. 

Dadurch ist die Effizienz bei Software-RAID natürlich niedriger als bei Hardware-RAID.

Und da bei dir die Platten einzeln erkannt werden, würde ich davon ausgehen das es sich um eben so einen Software-RAID handelt.

----------

## LL0rd

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich will einen Rechner (P4 mit 2000GHz) mit einem IDE RAID Controller (2x 80 GB als RAID 1, sprich spiegeln) versehen und darauf.
> 
> 

 

Du hast nach nem 2 Kanal Controller gefragt

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich habe einen RAID Controller mit 4 Channel und das Gegenstück von 3 WARE kostet 242 (und paar zerquetschte)
> 
> 

 

ja, mag sein, trotzdem hast du zuerst nach nem 2 Channel gefragt

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (Wie gesagt mit absl. gleichwertiger Funktionalität) 
> 
> 

 

wenn du meinst.......... 

Ein Porsche kostet nicht mehr, als ein Golf nur wegen dem namen.

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ...
> 
> RAID-Systeme erfordern bei der Einrichtung durch Systemverwalter mehr Aufwand, während sie sich für Benutzer nicht von herkömmlichen Massenspeichern unterscheiden und können durch Controller mit RAID-Funktionalität (Hardware-RAID) oder auf konventionellen Controllern mit speziellen Treibern (Software-RAID) realisiert werden.
> ...

 

WOW, da zitierst du aus der Bibel........ 

 *Quote:*   

> Hardware vs. Software RAID - All 3ware products incorporate an onboard processor for true hardware RAID performance. Software RAID schemes use the system processor, occupy host memory, and consume CPU cycles. RAID reliability is compromised with software RAID, as the RAID system is vulnerable to an operating system corruption or crash. Performance measurements demonstrate that software RAID can rob the system of as much as 25% of its CPU cycles processing the RAID calculations instead of managing your applications.

 

Ein echtes Hardwareraid ist 100% unabhängig vom System, es ist total Autonom. Deshalb auch die Bezeichnung: Hardware Raid.

Ich kenne echte Hardwareraids bisher nur von 3ware, oder eben als externe Lösung von anderen Herstellern.

----------

## CHs

 *chantalis wrote:*   

> Und das die Platten einzelnt erkannt werden ist ein reines treiber problem, mehr nicht und kein Beweis das es sich um eine Software RAID handelt 

 

Dieses Problem könnte es bei einem "echtem" Raid Controller garnicht geben.

----------

## reptile

LL0rd: IPC hat die Vortex-Reihe im Angebot, auch so Dickschiffe.

----------

## ibert

Ich möchte den thread nochmal kurz aufwärmen und das ganze in richtung Planung für den Heimbereich drehen.

Wie so manch anderer hab ich auch so eine eierlegende wollmilchsau als home- fileserver / router / Testwebserver / Openvpnserver und ähnliches daheim in Betrieb. Doch gerade eben bei der benötigten Datenmenge verschätz ich mich immer wieder. Darum spiele ich auch mit dem Gedanken 1. den server neu aufzusetzen (nach bereits erfolgreicher Bekehrung klarerweise mit Gentoo) und 2. das leidige Platzproblem mit einem RAID zu lösen. Doch halt! Hier wirft sich in mir die Frage auf, ob es beispielsweise bei den 3ware Controllern möglich ist durch hinzufügen von einer weiteren Platte das RAID 5 einfach zu erweitern. Also in dem Sinne, dass der Raidcontroller die neue Platte hinzufügt und die bestehenden Daten auf die neue Menge aufteilt. Traumhaft wäre es, wenn das ganze in die Andere Richtung auch funktionieren würde - nämlich in dem Sinne, dass ich eine Platte rausnehmen kann und kurzfrstig wo anders zum Einsatz bringen. (bei hinreichend kleiner benötigten Fesplattenkapazität klarerweise). Im kleinen Maßstab also ein Flexibles wechseln zwischen RAID 1 und RAID 5 und diversen RAID 5 Plattenanzahlen möglich sein. Schaffen dass die 3ware Controller?

Der zweite Fragenkomplex der sich in mir aufdrängt ist jener der transportierbarkeit eines installierten gentoo systems. Bisher habe ich Daten und System Platten insbesondere im Homeserver strikt getrennt (was sich in der Zeit der Migration von Windows zu Linux als vorteil herausstellte, da bei einer vermurxten Installation die Daten auf der Extra platte schön erhalten blieben, und ich mich nicht mit Partitionierungsproblemen herumschlagen mußte). So. Wenn ich nun ein gentoo auf einer solchen RAID Platte installiere und die Hardware (Bsp Motherboard) geht mir ein (soll ja schon vorgekommen sein) und ich muß  eine andere Kiste verwenden, kann man dann diese Installation (klarereise mit ein paar eingriffen) wieder hinbekommen, oder heißts auch hier: neu aufsetzen (wie mensch das ja von windows kennt). Kurzum: ist es in summe besser Daten und System auf einem Raid zu halten, oder eine eigene Systemplatte und dazu das Daten-Raid?

Als Hardware schweben mir  3ware 7006-2 (leider nur 2 Platten) und 7506-4LP gefüttert mit 300GB Platten vor.

ibert

----------

## LL0rd

Soweit es mir bekannt ist, kann mann ein 3ware raid (afaik auch garkein raid) einfach mal so eben um eine Platte erweitern. Im Internet gibt es zwar tools, die ein Softwareraid erweitern können, aber bei einem HW Raid gehts eben nicht. Wenn du ein Raid 5 erstellst, dann werden die Datenbereiche nach der Plattengröße aufgeteilt. 

Nun die zweite Frage: 

Wenn du ein  3ware raid nimmst, dann hast du das Raid als eine einzige Platte. Mit der Platte kannst du dann alles machen, genauso wie mit einer normalen, einfachen HD. Um evtl. Datenverluste zu vermeiden, empfehle ich dir für deine Daten eine extra patition auf dem Raid anzulegen.

----------

## ibert

 *Quote:*   

> Soweit es mir bekannt ist, kann mann ein 3ware raid (afaik auch garkein raid) einfach mal so eben um eine Platte erweitern. Im Internet gibt es zwar tools, die ein Softwareraid erweitern können, aber bei einem HW Raid gehts eben nicht.

 

Ich dachte 3ware sind "echte" Hardware RAIDs (im Sinne der obigen Diskussion)

Zu den Partitionen:

angenommen ich habe eine Daten Partition angelegt, und das wird mir wieder alles zu klein. Steck ich eine weitere Platte ins Raid, laß das RAID Bios rebuilden und fahre wieder hoch. Ich nehme einmal nicht an, dass die Partitionen sich gemäß dem verfügbaren Platz vergrößern und verkleinern. Kann ich in so einem Fall die Daten Partition um die besagten 300GB erweitern, ohne die Daten zuerst woanders hinschaufeln zu müssen, um sie dann wieder auf die "neu" erstellte Partition zu kopieren? Das wäre dann eine Operation am lebenden Patienten - ist sowas möglich?

Robert

----------

## LL0rd

 *ibert wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Soweit es mir bekannt ist, kann mann ein 3ware raid (afaik auch garkein raid) einfach mal so eben um eine Platte erweitern. Im Internet gibt es zwar tools, die ein Softwareraid erweitern können, aber bei einem HW Raid gehts eben nicht. 
> 
> Ich dachte 3ware sind "echte" Hardware RAIDs (im Sinne der obigen Diskussion)
> 
> Robert

 

Ja, eben deshalb wird das bei einem 3ware raid auch nicht gehen. Sobald du das Raid rebuildest, hast du "saubere" platten.  Bei einem 0815 Software Raid über den Linux Kernel würde das gehen. Da kannst du mit zusatztools das Raid erweitern. Aber ich würde das ohne Backup nicht machen. 4x ist es bei mir gut gegangen, 1x totaler Datenverlust.....

 *Quote:*   

> Zu den Partitionen:
> 
> angenommen ich habe eine Daten Partition angelegt, und das wird mir wieder alles zu klein. Steck ich eine weitere Platte ins Raid, laß das RAID Bios rebuilden und fahre wieder hoch. Ich nehme einmal nicht an, dass die Partitionen sich gemäß dem verfügbaren Platz vergrößern und verkleinern. Kann ich in so einem Fall die Daten Partition um die besagten 300GB erweitern, ohne die Daten zuerst woanders hinschaufeln zu müssen, um sie dann wieder auf die "neu" erstellte Partition zu kopieren? Das wäre dann eine Operation am lebenden Patienten - ist sowas möglich? 

 

Naja, es fängt schon damit an, dass du bei einem HW Raid nicht einfach eben so eine Platte ranstecken kannst.....  Mit den Linuxeigenen tools wirst du eine Patition nicht vergrößern können. Sie wird auch nicht automatisch größer, wenn du ein Raid "erweiterst". Aber es gibt Programme, wie z.B. den Patition Manager von Symantec. Damit kann man bestehende pationen erweitern. 

Aber wenn du grade irgendwie keine Lust hast Geld für mehr Platten auszugeben, dann würde ich dir raten, dass du die Platte, die du später einbauen willst, einfach als eine Platte am Controller anmeldest. Die kannst du dann als eine einfache Platte im System nutzen. Die mountest du irgendwohin, wo grade Speicherplatz gebraucht wird und wenn du das System irgendwann mal wieder neubaust, dann nimmst du diese Platte auch ins Raid auf......

----------

## twam

Ich habe einen Adaptec 2410. Das ist ein HW RAID5 4 Channel SATA Controller. Der wird vom aacraid Treiber nativ unterstützt, hat aber bis vor kurzem noch ein paar Probs mit dem Treiber gehabt. Seit dem aktuelle 2.6.12-mm-4 scheints bei mir zu klappen.

----------

## Freiburg

Eine Hardwareraid karte hat einen eigenen Prozessor der alles berechnet, außerdem werden Platten die als Raid zusammengeschaltet sind nur als eine Platte angezeigt, alles andere sind Softwareraid oder etwas ähnliches, sprich sie brauchen die Rechenleistung der CPU. Highpoint hat glaube ich mittlerweile auch Karten die einen eigenen Prozessor haben, allerdings ist 3ware auf dem Gebiet der Ide-Raidcontroller eine sehr sehr guten Ruf, ob man tatsächlich das Geld mehr ausgeben will bleibt jedem selber überlassen, ich denke das es im Hausgebrauch nicht viel Unterschiede geben wird, in einer Firma würde ich auf jeden Fall einen 3Ware controller nehmen...

----------

## the-pugnacity

wenn man noch nen dualboot system hat würde ich auch zu einem hardware controller raten....weil so können beide betriebssysteme ohne großen aufwand auf die daten zurück greifen....und die paar euro für den 3ware würde ich auch noch ausgeben

----------

## chantalis

Hallöle,

man da hab ich aber echt ne Diskssion losgetreten  :Razz: 

Wie dem auch sei, mir es auch mittlerweile Schnurzpiepe ob ich ein echten HW RAID, einen soften HW RAID  oder gar einen harten Soften  :Embarassed:   habe.  :Cool: 

@bbgermany bzw auch an alle anderen:

Wie bekomm ich den nun den Highpoint 454 Controller mit der LiveCD zu laufen, sodaß ich meine große Festplatte (sprich 240 GB + die 80 Spare bei 4 x 80 Gig Platten) bekomme und endlich mein Gentoo System aufsetzen kann  :Question: 

Grüße aus dem schönen Dortmund

Daniel

----------

## Jameas

Also ich habe genau das gleiche Problem auf dem gleichen Rechner  :Very Happy:  :

Der 2.6.11er Kernel hat unter 

```

-> Device Drivers

   -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support

      -> ATA/ATAPI/MFM/RLL support (IDE [=y])

         -> Enhanced IDE/MFM/RLL disk/cdrom/tape/floppy support (BLK_DEV_IDE [=y])

            -> PCI IDE chipset support (BLK_DEV_IDEPCI [=y])

               -> Generic PCI bus-master DMA support (BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI [=y])

                  -> HPT36X/37X chipset support

```

ein Modul, welches zu dem High-Point RocketRAID454 passen würde.

Jetzt weiß ich aber nicht so genau, wie es funktionieren soll. Nach dem Booten der liveCD wird der Raid-Controller erkannt.

dmesg:

```

HPT374: chipset revision 7

HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

HPT374: 100% native mode on irq 19

    ide2: BM-DMA at 0x3800-0x3807, BIOS settings: hde:DMA, hdf:pio

    ide3: BM-DMA at 0x3808-0x380f, BIOS settings: hdg:DMA, hdh:pio

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:02:09.1[A] -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

HPT37X: using 33MHz PCI clock

    ide4: BM-DMA at 0x4c00-0x4c07, BIOS settings: hdi:DMA, hdj:pio

    ide5: BM-DMA at 0x4c08-0x4c0f, BIOS settings: hdk:DMA, hdl:pio

Probing IDE interface ide2...

hde: WDC WD800BB-00FRA0, ATA DISK drive

ide2 at 0x4800-0x4807,0x4402 on irq 19

Probing IDE interface ide3...

hdg: WDC WD800BB-00JKA0, ATA DISK drive

ide3 at 0x4000-0x4007,0x3c02 on irq 19

Probing IDE interface ide4...

hdi: WDC WD800BB-00JKA0, ATA DISK drive

ide4 at 0x5c00-0x5c07,0x5802 on irq 19

Probing IDE interface ide5...

hdk: WDC WD800BB-00JHC0, ATA DISK drive

ide5 at 0x5400-0x5407,0x5002 on irq 19

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hde: max request size: 1024KiB

hde: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hde: cache flushes supported

 hde: hde1 hde2 hde3

hdg: max request size: 128KiB

hdg: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdg: cache flushes supported

 hdg: hdg1 hdg2 hdg3

hdi: max request size: 128KiB

hdi: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdi: cache flushes supported

 hdi: hdi1 hdi2 hdi3

hdk: max request size: 128KiB

hdk: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

hdk: cache flushes supported

 hdk: hdk1 hdk2 hdk3

```

Wie kann ich welche HDD unter /mnt/gentoo mounten?

Zum Testen des Treibers gem. High-Point Anleitung (allerdings für RedHat) sollen folgende Module geladen werden:

```

#insmod scsi_mod

#insmod sd_mod

```

Schließlich könne man die /dev/sda1 mounten.

Nur leider gibt es kein scsi_mod Modul.

Was habe ich übersehen?

Grüße,

Jameas

----------

## LL0rd

sorry, aber was hindert dich denn daran das Modul zu bauen?

----------

